# I've found a way to make a bottle!



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking the other day of how to make feeding newborns easier; I often have random thoughts such as these and no, I don't have any babies right now! At first I thought of crayola's aquadoodle, fill it with water and then paint, but the brush is way to large and blunt and would make feeding difficult if not impossible. Then I searched the aquadoodle again just to see if they had smaller brushes and instead found this gem; http://www.jetpens.com/Pentel-Aquas...JD3lFErNyHofUmNEDW2M--Jjuk2xbaS9n1DcaPNbw_wcB
It's a fine tipped brush and you fill it with water, or formula in this case. It seems pretty freakin awesome. I personally would practice with it before I jumped into feeding just to get the feel of how much pressure you'd need to keep the brush full but not enough to drown the pup. 

So what do you guys think? It'd certainly be easier to feed this way, no more taking it back and dipping it then getting the little booger to take it again!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Huh. I've never seen that before. 

The primary concern I would have would be cleanliness; if you aren't able to safely wash these completely out then it could cause bacterial growth. 

Personally, I've always liked the eye dropper idea more than a paintbrush but I guess this is like a middle ground. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My gut feeling is that this would be a waste of money at best, or very dangerous at worst.

Here's the thing. The idea you had is genius, really. However, these are designed for liquid watercolors, ink, and water. There is no particle size in these and they are very thin. Formula, on the other hand, is thick and since we can't homogenize it at home, there will always be granules and thick spots, no matter what we do. These will clog and just be a pain in your neck, or you may squeeze to pass the clog and it breaks loose suddenly and floods the baby's mouth (and lungs).

Additionally, baby rat bellies are tiny. It only take a few dips of the paint brush to fill their tummies. And sanitizing between feedings is very important.

It's a good idea in theory, but not in practice.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was thinking you could boil them. That's what I've done with some of my brushes and with syringes and droppers when I hand raised puppies, kittens and a squirrel. 10 minutes in boiling water shouldn't melt it, I've boiled the small bottles for pups and kittens and they were thinner plastic than the brush. You should be able to take it out then douse it in cool water.

EDIT: Thanks Caged! Glad you brought up the cons, I hadn't thought of those! It's a good thing I didn't place an order. I've never had to hand raise a rat pup so these didn't come to mind. I'll cross this out and move on.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

My husband bought one of those as he has a good size collection of fountain and other pens. It is pretty small, and as folks above have said, I am not entirely sure it would serve the purpose you would want it for/


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember last year when I got baby Toast it took me a while to find something that would fit inside his mouth and still be soft and easy to drink on. I kind of make my own little device using a pipette, the rubber covering of some really tiny wire, and some tape. For sanitation purposes I would take this apart and wash it everytime I used it. It was very easy to feed Toast with this and it did not hurt his teeth either. =P



Edit: I knew there was something I found online that would be useful! I found this syringe online used for feeding baby birds. If it's small enough for a baby bird, it should be small enough for a baby rat. 

http://www.finchniche.com/product_croptube.php


----------

